
Show HN: Sourcegraph Chrome extension - review code on GitHub like in an IDE - beliu
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/sourcegraph-for-github/dgjhfomjieaadpoljlnidmbgkdffpack
======
wingerlang
It's cool and all I guess but now there are two "Show HN:" for the same thing
on the same page by the same poster. Seems unnecessary.

